# apple snail dryed to death



## lalo (Jun 2, 2005)

i had 4 apple snails in the turtles tank, but yesterday I cleaned up the tank and ALL that was inside. Like always, I placed the turtles on a wide bucket and took everything else oustide, so, I placed the snails out on a small bucket with water, but I made the mistake to put them outside, on the backyard, and I completely forgot about them until today. The water had dryed out so I placed them at the turtles tank. 

But it started to stink really bad :shock: so I inmediately knew it could be the snails. I know for sure, now, that 2 are death (one part of their body is out of the shell motionless) but the other 2 I'm not sure since they have their whole body inside the shell but are not moving nor coming out.

I know that this is kind of dumb to ask, but, would this happend if they are sick or something? (because of the sun bath) :roll: or are they dead for sure?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Put them in water and wait a while. Mine left the tank for several days, 4 days actually, until I found her inside the paper shredder she had fallen or climbed into. I returned her to the tank and she was fine. They can live outside of water for several days. You said you left them outside and the water dried up so I imagine it was pretty hot where you put them. The heat might have killed them but the air would not in just one day. They are air breathing.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

If they are half out of their shell, stink really bad and/or don't hide if you touch their flesh, it's a safe bet they're dead. Actually if they stink they're dead. The ones completely in their shell aren't dead, they'll come half out if they are. But keep them in a good environment with some food handy when they come out. They'll prolly be hungry.

Depending on how hot they were, it could be that that got them. If they were in direct sun with no way to get shade, it would intensify the heat for them as well. But if you're like us and having 96 degree temps, that'd do it. 

Good luck with the other two. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

